# PFD'S in Qld



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

G'day just wondering if anyone can tell me is it compulsory to wear a pfd whilst in a kayak in Queensland waters and if so does it apply to offshore , estuary , river etc.
I realise common sense would tell you to wear one , just curious as to the law and guess the fine would be hefty aswell.

Cheers , Glenn.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glenn Qld answers are hear mate.

http://www.msq.qld.gov.au/Home/Safety/L ... n_devices/


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

No need for a PFD in Qld Waters in an unregistered vessel.


----------

